# Gander Mountain in hilliard



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

Stopped into Gander to pick a few goodies and the fishing department was a pretty good mess. Allot of stuff was "gone". Anyone know what is going on? Looks like i will have to hit Cabelas on our way back from the Bassmasters Classic.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

This is the time of year that most spoting good stores shift their focus from fishing to hunting.
I assume that Gander is no different.


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

I noticed the the peg boards have more holes showing too! I was in there 45 days ago and started to see the difference. Kind of a bummer A! 
Have you been to the Cabelas in Wheeling? I went during the expo this past Spring. Let me know if youve been....I was surprised to say the least!

I like our Ganders though, do you? I like to shop at Hilliard more than on the East side b/c I think they are better organized and have more selection. Ill take Gander over Dicks all day long! Im anxious for the Cabelas in Dundee to get ready to unload all its fishing tackle for the upcoming hunting season. Hell if a group wanted to pick a weekend and go Im in!


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

I kinda like Dick's more (don't get me wrong, I like Gander also). I find them to be cheaper (cheaper than Wal-Mart on Roostertails) for one and they are the only one I can find certion lures at. Mainly because of what you two are talking about. I have notice the shelf to be kinda bear.


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

I fish quite frequently at Erie and St. Clair so i go to the dundee store all the time. I have always been a "large" supporter of Cabelas. My office is off of Roberts rd. so the hilliard store is convieneint. We are heading to the classic this weekend so we are planning on stopping bythe wheeling cabelas on the way home


----------



## Chuck78 (Dec 25, 2004)

I saw the same thing. I asked about that and they told me that the Dayton store was having trouble getting stock so they had to send alot of theirs over there. Atleast that is what the fishing department guy told me.


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

I went to the wheeling cabelas this past spring for the spring expo. I never thought I would say this but I regretted going. I drove from Columbus hoping to take advantage of the spring sales that are typically very good. Dundees sales were over so Wheeling was the only option. I was very disappointed. I blew through the tackle section in 15 minutes. Poor selection of trolling rods & reels. A lot of rods and reels were still tye-wrapped together in 2 pieces. They only had a few XML-Ti, St. Croix and Loomis rods. They had so little tackle I didnt think they had everything displayed. So, I even asked the GM when the fishing tackle will be displayed for the sale and he told me it was. I cant believe it happend, Im not proud of it. But the truth is I drove 2 hours, I was only in the store 45 miuntes (I shouldve left sooner but I made myself stay since I made the trip) and I left w/o buying anything! ITS TRUE!

2/3 of Wheeling was hunting equip, shoes, and columbia clothing etc. The manager explained that the purpose for Wheeling is to be a general store not specialty, favoring the hunter. I figured there would be a lot of hunting equipment b/c its in WV. But being cabelas I was counting on a broad selection of rods and other tackle, and it wasnt the case. I wanted to share in case you were making a special trip for certain tackle...You may want to call ahead first. Otherwise, Dundee is the place for me!

The Classic sounds awesome! Have fun!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i had the same experience as you this past monday in dundee


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

stopped in there yesterday couldn't find anything i was looking for


----------



## Iron_Chef_CD (Jul 16, 2005)

Went to gander today to pick up a few things and noticed the same thing. Asked this fella that's been helping me everytime I go in there, real nice guy, and he said they are down sizing their fishing stuff. Asked him if it was seasonal or for good and he said it was for good  Told him that was crazy gander has one of the largest selections around, though some of it is to expensive IMO. He said he told the management the same thing but they're still getting rid of some of it, like thier musky stuff. Hope this isn't true...


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Maybe they will have a big sale or something then.


----------



## Super Snagger (Feb 21, 2005)

they are not going to have a sale, they packed it up and shipped it back!! too bad, looks like buckeye outdoors will be getting more business!! Doug


----------



## the dunkle (Jul 11, 2005)

Rod&Reel said:


> I kinda like Dick's more


 ???????    I liked it better when it was galyans but


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Rod&Reel said:


> I kinda like Dick's more





the dunkle said:


> ???????    I liked it better when it was galyans but


lol now that I see that, it doesn't sound right lol. I liked it when it was Galyans also, but they closed up shop.


----------



## the dunkle (Jul 11, 2005)

I think dicks bought galyans or they r both the same company or something because I had a gift certificate to galayns and dicks accepted it. Plus there is nothing diffrent in the store except for the sign out front. Everything is in the same exact spot and they sell the same exact stuff


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Stupid ideas like this is why I stopped working at Gander a LONG time ago....they couldn't get the idea that this ISN'T Wisconsin, Minnesota and Michigan........the items people use down here are different i.e. more cat, bass, crappie, etc.

I have heard rumors that the Hilliard Gander will be moving in the next year or so....shows real genious to put the store inside Columbus and try to have a succesful firearm department......who wants to go get a permit when they can go to Vance's, New Albany or even the east Gander?


----------



## FishChief (May 15, 2005)

It's a shame to see this store cut back in the fishing department. I hope they realize how much this will hurt the rest of their business. I go there at least 3 or 4 times a month if nothing else to kill some time in fishing area while the wife shops in the other area stores. I have purchased numerous non fishing items while spending time in the store (clothes, boots, camping stuff).... but the thing is, the fishing dept is what got me in the door.


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

good piont fishchief dont no how many times i go in their and end up buying something not for fishing.guess i going to dicks or ordering online(i dont like waiting for that)


----------



## mkatts (Apr 14, 2005)

So to get the story from the horses mouth, I called the Hilliard Gander Mountain. They are not moving to a new location and they are not cutting back on the fishing department. They are getting ready to redesign the floor plan of the store and make some big changes. The guy I talked to said he has no idea why they decided to the fishing department first in the middle of the fishing season but they did. They are getting rid of some stock that does not sell and are going to be getting new items that have sold well in other locations.

So I guess we have to be patient. Gander is 5 minutes from my house so I will continue to go there as long as I can just out of convience.


----------



## Lysis (Apr 18, 2004)

Esoxhunter is the manager of the store.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I go to the one on the east side because it is closer, for the last month or more I havn't been able to get jig tubes to fit inside a tube, and they hardly have a selection of venom or yum tubes at all


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Lysis said:


> Esoxhunter is the manager of the store.




So, why hasn't he replied with the facts?


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

"So, why hasn't he replied with the facts?"

Maybe because it's a silly discussion. Gander, Galyans, Dicks, Bass Pro, Cabelas......ALL sporting goods stores make changes in product throughout the seasons. Hunting departments grow in late summer while the fishing department shrinks. It is the way it is.
Sounds like they are also making some additional product changes in what sells and doesn't. Pretty simple.

Also, maybe Doug doesn't want to bring his work into the forum. Or maybe he's just been out fishing....... 

Or maybe one could do as Mkatts did and just pick up the phone and call the store.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

All I can say Is I have worked for 2 different major chains that went out of Business....Dairy Mart and Big Bear. About a month prior to closing management stopped accepting inventory. For about 2 weeks they gave us a bunch of B.S. on why we weren't getting any inventory...Then right before the closure the news broke...Sadly this was my first impression upon entering the fishing department @ Gander...Im sorry but you cut back on some products that aren't selling...Not EVERYTHING all together. The story I got from my buddy out there was that they were on Minn. time and fishing is tapering off right about this time (it's nearly fall up there now...if you can believe that) So corporate is cutting back on inventory...But I don't buy it...IMO that Gander is either moving or about to close down...Or has some fool-a$$ upper level management (not Esox..Im talking regional mngmnt) ...3 weeks before the best fishing of the year starts and you have like NO selection?....Something is up.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

This is no big news guys. They have done this for the past several seasons. They stock up in the spring/early summer, sell the stock and never restock until next spring. They consolidate what they have so it doesn't look like empty racks. I SERIOUSLY doubt that Gander is going out of business. I do think it's possible they will move into Hilliard. I also think this whole discussion is going off the deep end. ESOX is probably busy and hasn't been able to log on. It is the summer and people get very busy. 

Just chill out guys. Rumors suck.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I heard PETA bought it and is going to make a restaurant out of it.


----------



## MarrakeshExpress (May 9, 2005)

I work at the Dayton (Huber Heights) Gander and our fishing selection is definently down from what we had when we opened in May, but is slowly filling back in. That is true though, that other stores have been shipping us a bunch of fishing items to help fill in our store, but I wouldn't think they would deplete a store to the levels you guys are talking about in Hilliard, so I don't know what the deal is there. I've heard talk for some time now about general distribution problems within the whole company, due to their rapid expansion the last few years (10-15 new stores a year, up to 90 overall). That's the only thing I can think of as to why both Huber and Hilliard have been way down on fishing items all season.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

ok, I'll chime in.....

I can't say much because Gander is a public company now.
We are getting ready for the fall/hunting season right now. 
I have been following this thread closely, but I havent commented yet because we are public. 

If you have concerns or comments, they are always welcome....please go to www.gandermountain.com and email our corporate office

I try really hard to keep all of my customers happy. It is a very difficult job in a seasonal store.
Oh, and to clarify, I am not the store manager. I only run the fishing department.


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

Esox-
On a different note, I was in your store a few weeks back to buy a new rod & reel (1st fish on went 5lbs, 8 oz) anyway, I'm not sure if you were the person helping me but, it was a day in mid-June. The thing that may rremember is that Jody Shelley was in there at the time & purchased a bunch of stuff. We had a talk about his spending habits, hockey, & you making sure not to give him the wrong advise! I'll look you up next time I'm in and make sure to introcuce myself to you.
-Boom Boom


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

Esox, Thanks for the clarification. I too have to deal with customers on a daily basis and sometimes there is no making them happy, all you can hope for is to meet their needs and try to save them some money. Interesting about Gander being a public company now. What do they go under on the exchange?


----------



## MarrakeshExpress (May 9, 2005)

They are under GMTN


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Talk about customers being a pain in the rear, you should deal with ones that pay 16-million for their product. They think they own you. Not me, just the boss man.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

nasdaq: GMTN


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Dougie,
Just see to it that all the "Fat" baits from Yammie make it into the clearance bin......and those G-Max tubes.....and all the 20/6 PP.......and the.......


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

you know better than that andyman....the good stuff never makes the bargain bin


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

"....the good stuff never makes the bargain bin "

Nahhhhhh, I'd NEVER fish with that stuff..........I was just asking, ummmmm.....for a friend.


----------



## FishChief (May 15, 2005)

Im a bit surprised this thread has gone on as long as it has, but then again, lets face the cold hard facts. Were all fishing addicts and well continue to support Gander Mountain as long as it exists even if the department were to shrink a bit. We can say what we want but well still go there. Dont argue you know we will. For example, Odd Lots usually has a tiny selection of fishing items  But how many times do you go to that store and not at least take a glance at the fishing stuff? Dont lie, I know youre just like me and you sneak a little stroll through the fishing isle and try to find something cheap. 

I for one can admit my addiction to this sport we love for example, I have a Cabelas Visa Card that gives points for each dollar spent. I use that friggin card for everything and so far Ive been disciplined enough to pay it off every month. I guard my Cabelas Points like theyre gold. Then when I have enough points to buy something I desperately need (because we never buy anything we dont NEED), I get on line and order it and spend my points. The best thing about this is every time I get something from Cabelas, my wife thinks Ive used my points! As far as she knows, I never spend money on my Cabelas fix I just use my points (devilish grin). 

Hi, my name is FishChief and I am a fishoholic.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

that was funny chief.


----------



## mkatts (Apr 14, 2005)

FishChief,
I hope your wife doesn't read this site!


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Cabelas and BPS ALWAYS get delivered to the office.....never to the house.
As far as my wife knows, I don't even know how to order online.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

GENIOUS!

BRILLIANT!

I should be taking notes!


----------



## FishChief (May 15, 2005)

You youngins stick with us old guys . Were just like that big ole hawg bass, we didnt get this way by getting caught!


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Aint that the truth Chief. But I can say that I didn't even know Odd Lots had/has a fishing section. I will have to take a walkthough.

Andy.....Your funny about your girl not knowing about you knowing how to shop online. Does she Bitc.........ummmmmmmmmmm complain when you buy fishing epuipment? Or is it that you just go fishing to much?


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

She just can't comprehend why a guy with a basement full of fishing/hunting gear NEEDS another rod and reel.......and she definately doesn't understand how a rod can cost $150.

So I just save her the hassle of having to try to figure it out.  
I love her THAT much!!!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

andyman said:


> She just can't comprehend why a guy with a basement full of fishing/hunting gear NEEDS another rod and reel.......and she definately doesn't understand how a rod can cost $150.
> 
> So I just save her the hassle of having to try to figure it out.
> I love her THAT much!!!



They just don't understand the different catagories......you have your bass rods, with subcatagory spinnerbait rods, worm rods, jig rods, etc. Your catfish rods, sub. flathead and your channelcat rods. etc. etc. etc.....

Each rod serves a purpose........then reels, hooks, line.........they'll never get it.......well, most won't. After eight years, my gf is picking up on it


----------



## fishfreak (May 31, 2005)

Guys, 

Since we're talking about purchasing fishing supplies, does anyone know if basspros does any sales in September right about when the fishing starts winding down? Also, i needed to know if they also discount their camping/marine supplies. Let me know please!


----------

